# Recumbent gillet



## Scoosh (3 May 2014)

I'm thinking that I need somewhere to keep the we bits'n'bobs which are useful to keep 'to hand' when out for a ride - phone/ camera/ cash/ snack(s) and wondered if anyone has any recommendations for a gillet.

My requirements are that it would need to have 2-4 front pockets, with zip closing (probably 2 breast and 2 lower), with a very light mesh back - sweaty back syndrome. 

I've had a brief look at fisherman's things but they all seem A) to have a thicker back and B) cost £££ ! 
Nothing recently from Aldi/ Lidl either. 

Any suggestions, please ?


----------



## Recycle (4 May 2014)

I haven't found any recumbent clothing that can carry stuff. It's difficult enough finding trousers with zipped pockets. I resort to the unfashionable alternative of wearing a belt bag. Not the bum bag type, but something that hangs more like a holster on the side.


----------



## plantfit (4 May 2014)

Don't know if this would be any good for what you want but,have you looked at military surplus clothing? I am thinking of the body armour under shirts, they have full sleeves, necks and collar but the backs are mesh to prevent sweating,not sure if they have pockets on the fronts though but should be easy to sew some in

Roger


----------



## Scoosh (4 May 2014)

I've even been thinking of making something myself  - or getting something made by our friendly local Polish sewing/alterations shop.


----------



## BlackPanther (4 May 2014)

I don't own a dog (bear with me) but I had a brainwave that if you took some oven mitts, the kind connected together (continue to bear with me) and draped them over your dogs back (are you still bearing), the dog could then be used for carrying things (getting there), for example the tv remote/can of beer to you so you could remain seated. Surely (nearly there), a similar thing could be draped over your seat to carry your odds and sods? Is there a female in your family who can sew?


----------



## ufkacbln (4 May 2014)

Amazon do mesh fishing gillets for as little as £12


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2014)

Recycle said:


> I haven't found any recumbent clothing that can carry stuff. It's difficult enough finding trousers with zipped pockets. I resort to the unfashionable alternative of wearing a belt bag. Not the bum bag type, but something that hangs more like a holster on the side.


You don't have to wear a bum bag behind you, when travelling on buses or trains I often use one over one shoulder "Sam Browne" style inside my coat. Easier to get at too,


----------



## stuee147 (7 May 2014)

BlackPanther said:


> I don't own a dog (bear with me) but I had a brainwave that if you took some oven mitts, the kind connected together (continue to bear with me) and draped them over your dogs back (are you still bearing), the dog could then be used for carrying things (getting there), for example the tv remote/can of beer to you so you could remain seated. Surely (nearly there), a similar thing could be draped over your seat to carry your odds and sods? Is there a female in your family who can sew?


 i used to have a dog panniers for my old collie he loved it and i used to put bottles of water in to add weight and he could drink them after


----------



## Scoosh (7 May 2014)

How would I fit the dog onto the Nazca ?


----------



## stuee147 (8 May 2014)

Scoosh said:


> How would I fit the dog onto the Nazca ?


a long lead out front husky style and great for getting up hills lol


----------



## currystomper (14 May 2014)

What about:-

Funkier MTB Gilet SS14

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/funkier-mtb-gilet-ss14/rp-prod112131


----------



## byegad (17 May 2014)

Some firms do make recumbent specific clothing, I have a Dutch HPV club top with pockets on the front. Also consider running and hiking tops I find they tend to go for side pockets with zips.


----------



## Encephrich (18 May 2014)

My partner bought two Bum bags while looking at trying to solve this, yes I know , she is happy but I only wore it once, and not impressed. 
I have, however, a mesh seat with frame and now just attach the straps around 2 separate cross members. The bag sits there at the same angle as the seat, within easy reach, and doesn't interfere with my movement. 
Anyone doing this though needs to make sure the zip opens the right way or you'll spill your chattels over the road every time you open it


----------



## starhawk (18 May 2014)

byegad wrote: Some firms do make recumbent specific clothing, I have a Dutch HPV club top with pockets on the front. Also consider running and hiking tops I find they tend to go for side pockets with zips.

There are a number of them, I have outfitted my wardrobe with both trousers and jerseys and even a coat, all specially made for recumbents. Bibs (short trousers with suspenders) was harder, all firms had just short trousers without suspenders, but I finally found a pair from a HPV club they just charged around £10 extra for me not being a member, they also had jerseys but I prefer jerseys with a zip all the way down front, so much easier to take it off when you are sweaty


----------



## currystomper (19 May 2014)

Is this what you are looking for

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Multi...s_Sports_Clothing_LE&var=&hash=item231c863a98

I quite like these but they are not mesh backed

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Util...6?pt=US_CSA_MC_Vests&var=&hash=item43c1522606


----------



## stuee147 (7 Jun 2014)

@Scoosh iv just seen this on ebay it looks good light weight mesh lined so should be cool and loads of zipped pockets 









ebay item number: 161284742638
its only £9.95 + £2.99 post 
im thinking of getting it in grey i have some sew on reflective tape laying about i was thinking of stitching on a couple of strips on the pocket flaps for night rides.

stuee


----------



## byegad (8 Jun 2014)

Velovision are trailing the next issue and are looking at recumbent specific kit from Reverse Gear. .


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jun 2014)

Does having a mesh lining make a gilet/jacket warmer or cooler ? 
Does the mesh lining help to retain heat or disperse it - especially given that my back will be permanently against the back of the seat ?
Does the mesh lining permit the sweat to run down better ?


----------



## stuee147 (10 Jun 2014)

i used to have a mesh lined shooting jacket and i found it did help keep me a bit cooler in the summer even when sitting against a tree or mud bank my back stay quite cool but then i wasn't really using much energy like you would while cycling. in theory the mesh lining is supposed to keep you cooler and cut down on sweat and help it to wick away from the skin. but in my experience it really depends on the outer fabric if its a type of fabric that will make you sweat like some of the man made fibers the mesh wont make a lot of difference but if its a cooler material like cotton the mesh lining helps to increase the cooling effect. 

stuee


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2014)

If you search for " Bachetta Jersey" you will see that Bachetta do a jersey with the pockets in the front. I really find my useful, even on the DF.

Steve


----------



## riggsbie (3 Jul 2014)

Try

http://www.reversegearclothing.com/


----------



## starhawk (4 Jul 2014)

riggsbie said:


> Try
> 
> http://www.reversegearclothing.com/



You said it just before me! I have three jerseys from them, all with front pockets


----------



## Scoosh (21 Aug 2014)

Thanks to you all for your suggestions. 

I finally opted for a blue one of these and it had it's trial run on our CC Ecosse Islay Tour last week-end. It does exactly what I wanted it to, so very happy there .... 

... however ... if you scroll right down the page, you'll see the size chart, complete with measurements. I ordered a Large, having carefully measured my other gillet and determined the size I wanted. So why, when it arrived, was it an XXL ??? 

I queried this with them and received the following reply:
'Thanks for your message and for your information, we two size up to match it to western size and you can check it at description. 2XL size is only for Asian people. Hope you understand this situation. Thanks'

Why give an exact measurement, then ignore it ?


----------

